
Show HN: DreamCanvas – Collaborative drawing canvas piped to Google's DeepDream - rwinn
https://dream.almost.digital
======
rwinn
Source code here
[https://github.com/jnordberg/dreamcanvas](https://github.com/jnordberg/dreamcanvas)

